# Help please with Minolta X-370



## guitstik (May 19, 2010)

Ok, here goes nothing. A long, long time ago in a land far away (it seems anyway) I was a decent photographer and had an extensive portfolio. But that, as I said, is ancient history. Now it seems that I couldn't shoot a decent role of film from a canon (not the camera):lmao:.

To the point. My daughter is turning 16 and lately her passion has turned to photography and she is pretty good, her only problem is she loses cameras. Don't fret tho, they are only the cheap digital kind you get at wally-world. Being the dutiful and loving father that I am towards my only daughter, I went and bought a Minolta X-370 but for the life of me I can not figure out why the advance lever will not go beyond the 30' stop.

Back in the day, I had the X-700 and I seem to remember that was a comon occurrence with the camera. If any one can help an old man (45) with his failing memory I would appreciate it


----------



## guitstik (May 19, 2010)

Nevermind.
My daddy figured it out for me.
I had it turned off.
I love my father to death for getting it for me


----------



## Mitica100 (May 20, 2010)

guitstik said:


> Nevermind.
> My daddy figured it out for me.
> I had it turned off.
> I love my father to death for getting it for me



As you should! 

*Here* is a manual (free) for it, just in case you'll need it.

Enjoy the camera!


----------

